#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook 2007 Contacts not showing up in To: box

## breauxlg

When I am in my mail tab and click New to create a new email, then click the To: box, I don't see any of my contacts. If I type anything in the search box at that point, i.e. "a", I see all of my contacts whose first name, last name or display name start with "a", but only those contacts. All of my contacts show up when I am in the contacts tab on the left in my Outlook normal view.

----------

